# An bestimmten Datum Applet nicht mehr ausführen



## berni (26. Jan 2007)

hi;

 gibts ne elegenate Möglichkeit dem Applet zu sagn ab einem
 bestimmten Datum solls nicht mehr spieln??

 Nur als Spaß an der Freud!  :lol:


----------



## The_S (26. Jan 2007)

Ohne Inhalt? wie geht denn das?

[edit] hm, jetzt is ja doch aufeinmal was da ... Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen: Du kannst bei jedem AppletStart überprüfen, ob ein fest einkodiertes Datum überschritten wurde. Falls ja einfach nichts mehr ausgeben oder ne Meldung deiner Wahl


----------



## berni (26. Jan 2007)

Du meinst also, dass es mir Datum überprüfen am besten gehn würd?
 geht das anders auch?


----------



## The_S (26. Jan 2007)

Wenn du uns sagst wofür du es brauchst, können wir dir evtl. auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit vorschlagen.


----------



## dsv fritz (26. Jan 2007)

Wenn's ganz weg soll, kannst ja mit php oder jsp oder sonst einem Serverskript, das Applet nicht mehr anzeigen lassen.


----------

